# c02 reactor



## Niall (29 Oct 2019)

So I bought a Oase biomaster thermo 250 yesterday and since installing it I already don't like the fact the entire tank is a haze or c02 bubbles. On one hand it's great that I'm getting proper coverage and flow now. The water is crystal clear now with the new filter but I can't appreciate it because of the c02. 
I think if I go down the inline diffuser route I will have the same issue. 
How many people run reactors? 
Cheers Niall


----------



## Zeus. (29 Oct 2019)

Niall said:


> I think if I go down the inline diffuser route I will have the same issue.



Correct  unless it feeds into a CO2 reactor, but you can still get bubbles in the tank with reactors as well ! depends on the reactor and the flow OFC and reactors can/do reduce the flow of the filter output which may effect your tank turnover.


----------



## Niall (29 Oct 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Correct  unless it feeds into a CO2 reactor, but you can still get bubbles in the tank with reactors as well ! depends on the reactor and the flow OFC and reactors can/do reduce the flow of the filter output which may effect your tank turnover.



I might be ok on the turnover as it's rated at 800lpg and my tank is 55l I think (I had it made to fit a space). 
If a reactor even reduced them I would be happy. Have you any experience with any of them?
Cheers


----------



## Zeus. (29 Oct 2019)

I have a twin CO2 injection with twin DIY reactors on my 500l which work well IMO it's all in my journal


----------



## Niall (29 Oct 2019)

Zeus. said:


> I have a twin CO2 injection with twin DIY reactors on my 500l which work well IMO it's all in my journal



I'll check that out now thanks alot!


----------



## d2creative (29 Oct 2019)

I have two of the Oase 600 filters with one hooked up to a griggs style reactor.
I still get some bubbles coming out of the lilly pipe but they dissipate right away and the water is crystal.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Oct 2019)

Niail

reactors when full of fliter media usually slow the flow rate down from the filter, filter media is needed to mash the Co2 bubbles up. An easy way is the place a Co2 diffuser underneath the external filter inlet pipe, the Co2 gas bubbles will be mashed up whilst passing through the filter media within the filter canister. I've used this method for years now.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2019)

I've had mine with and with media and without and found no difference  even tried some internal venturi here found little to no difference with my DIY reactors either way, same with the flow rate high low no difference except the noise, so I have no media and low flow, do use quite a bit of CO2 CO2 used database
So although I use reactors I don't feel I have mastered them


----------



## Niall (30 Oct 2019)

I have ordered a reactor and an inline diffuser I will experiment and see what works best. 
Does anyone use a diffuser on the inlet to the filter? I'm aware what the co2 will do to seals etc but I think it may be an option as I use very little c02 an 800g bottle lasts about 10 weeks and that's 8 hrs a day to achieve a 1ph drop. Because I use so little I may not get a build up and burping in the filter.


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2019)

Yes I have and with the warnings of it can damage seals I choose to ignore as had read threads where folk did it for years and they had no issues, it was fine with my FX6 but it had its limits to the injection rate before burping. So in short yes but it's filter and injection rate dependant but with your 1 BPS you should be fine IMO


----------

